# Silvia and Lagom P64



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Lots better than pre ground coffee and the pressurised portafilter on my old Delonghi!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Bullit121 said:


> Lots better than pre ground coffee and the pressurised portafilter on my old Delonghi!


 The same could've been said if you had spent £30 on a Chinese hand grinder! 😂😂😂😂😂

nice setup there, particularly the grinder. 😉


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice get a PID on that Silvia and you have a great set consistent set up


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice get a PID on that Silvia and you have a great set consistent set up


 Thanks, yeah it will be on the shopping list soon


----------

